# Las Vegas -Boulder junction(LV1) and Las Vegas(RNV1)?



## coochee (Aug 31, 2017)

I have just passed background check and got approved for as flex driver in Las Vegas, and I can now choose where I would like to work. 

Have the choice of Boulder Junction(LV1) and Las Veas(RNV1)-Restaurants.

What is the differences between these two and where these warehouse located?

Can I do both flex delivery and prime now at both locations?

Also can I change warehouse location later?


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

If you want to deliver packages everyday chose DLV1. It is package delivery. If you want to deliver food do RNV1. Don't know how much work you will get. DLV1 is at Sunset and Dean Martin. Some people try to change, but it is not always possible. There are rumors about being able to do both in Las Vegas.


----------



## coochee (Aug 31, 2017)

ok thanks!


tone17 said:


> If you want to deliver packages everyday chose DLV1. It is package delivery. If you want to deliver food do RNV1. Don't know how much work you will get. DLV1 is at Sunset and Dean Martin. Some people try to change, but it is not always possible. There are rumors about being able to do both in Las Vegas.


----------

